

Teen Survives Flight To Hawaii In Jet's Wheel Well, FBI Says - hablahaha
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/04/21/305495936/teen-survives-flight-to-hawaii-in-jets-wheel-well-fbi-says

======
chrismcb
Good to know that TSA is keeping our airports safe.... I can't bring a bottle
of water into the airport, but apparently anyone can climb a fence and plant a
bomb.

------
pjbrunet
First, I want to know if he looked this up online before attempting it. Such a
sad story (running from home) but makes me wonder if there's more "airborn
hobos" out there. My next question is, what was he wearing? Did he have a
sleeping bag? Did he really, really want to get to Hawaii? Did he want to get
as far as possible from his parents? Or did he simply hide in the first plane
he saw after jumping the fence?

------
jessaustin
Eh, 50% odds aren't that bad:

[http://www.faa.gov/data_research/research/med_humanfacs/oamt...](http://www.faa.gov/data_research/research/med_humanfacs/oamtechreports/1990s/media/AM96-25.pdf)

~~~
dalke
That's 50% odds for those found at the end. As both your link and the primary
link from HN point out, an unknown number of people may have fallen out, eg,
into the sea, and not been counted. Your link also points out that some may
have been helped at the end by "Good Samaritans" and the success not reported.

~~~
jessaustin
The point is, it's not a "miracle", despite unnamed "aviation experts" quoted
to that effect.

------
wavesounds
I wonder how long someone could survive in this hypothermic state? Days?
Months? Years? Decades? Imagine you were terminally ill could you hoist
yourself in a weather balloon to 40k feet with an iv of nutrition and float
around until they found a cure for your disease? It must be a lot cheaper then
cryogenically freezing.

------
ChrisNorstrom
WHY IS THIS on the front page of Hacker News? This is a community of
Entrepreneurs and Hackers. What is this Reddit now? Flag this crap into
oblivion.

Edit: Thanks for the down votes. No I won't back down. I've seen this happen
to Digg when it first started then Reddit and now HN. We used to be a
community for hackers by hackers and entrepreneurs / aspiring entrepreneurs.
Now we're being over-run by a group of info-addicted maniacs who want HN to
turn into another time sink. Over the last 2 months I've been taking
screenshots of the stupid nonsense that shows up on the front page. The
pattern is undeniable. HN is getting more political and more off topic. The
same thing that led to the downfall of Digg and Reddit and why we ran to HN to
start anew.

Edit: Thank you to everyone who flagged it. It's gone now.

~~~
daeken
While I personally agree with you that this particular story may not be HN-
suitable, the rules are clear on this. 1) If you dislike a story, flag it and
move on. Don't comment on its suitability. 2) Don't complain about downvotes
-- it's all noise, no signal. 3) What is suitable for HN is "Anything that
good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than hacking and
startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything
that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity." What that means is that,
sometimes, we end up with curious stories like this.

At the end of the day, your best bet for keeping the SNR on the site high is
to flag the noise and contribute as much as you can to the signal. Post things
that are interesting to you, comment with whatever insight you can give, and
don't sweat the small stuff. HN is okay.

------
drakaal
FBI and Homeland Security need this to be a miracle, so Terrorist don't figure
out that you could do the same thing with a bomb, and not have to even get on
the plane.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
It is somewhat of a miracle. Flying stowed away on a plane is extremely
dangerous and most will die, or at least come out with very serious issues.

~~~
jessaustin
Terrorists may not act the way you expect. Some may be perfectly willing to
destroy a flight without destroying themselves. For those terrorists, the
wheel well may very well come in handy as an unsecured location to stash a
bomb that will be protected from the elements.

